# felt like september hunting tonight



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)




----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice pictures...

I got pretty warm tonight, put up 2 singles fairly quick. Was there alot of snow where you were at? The ridges were about the only place there was no snow where Im at... all the holes and valleys still ahve anywhere between 2-6 inches.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

down by manchester tonight, not much snow, but the river is pretty scary and of course the dog crossed it


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

That river is no fun when its hot and dry in the summer... thing must be pretty high right now.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

sweet pics man!!


----------

